# [SOLVED]Setting I/O scheduler persistent

## Demontager

I got system configured that boot and root partitions located on SolilStateDrive (Intelx25) and /home on ordinary mechanical HDD.  The kernel which i use is - Zen 3.3.7. 

I want to use separate schedulers for these drives, currently using bfq for both.  Assumed that i need put instructions in sysctl.conf, I did so :

```

#disk scheduler

block.sda.queue.scheduler = noop

block.sdb.queue.scheduler = bfq

```

But it not works. Still bfq there for sda

```

$ cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler

noop deadline cfq [bfq]

```

 How to set it correctly ?

----------

## Veldrin

IIRC sysctl is a shortcut (or official tool) to manipulate /proc/sys and not /sys. therefore this cannot work.

unless you want to set the I/O scheduler at boot time the same all devices (e.g add elevator=noop to the kernel line), a simple script in /etc/local.d/tweaks.start ist the easiest way.

```
#!/bin/bash

echo noop > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler 

echo bfq > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler 
```

don't forget to make the script executable.

----------

## Demontager

Thank you Veldrin! Works like a charm. So small, but useful knowledge for me now.

----------

